# Streamlined Procedures



## ajpsa (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi all,

Well, I'm one of those that only now found out that I was supposed to file taxes in the US while overseas! I've lived in SA since I was 15 in '93. Worked happily and paid my taxes here only to find out now that I was supposed to file in the US! Fast forward through all the panic and stress and being relieved to find this forum to see I'm not the only one and find out about the Streamlined Procedures. With the help of this forum, I've managed to get my FBARs submitted fine (I think). Now for the tax forms.

Btw, this forum ROCKS!

Anybody know of any local tax guys who know the US requirements and how to convert? My head is spinning around all this stuff and I should have an extremely simple form! I'm in CT.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

No idea


----------

